# Model D Whizzer Motor



## Boris (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's one that you don't see everyday.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=251213236656


----------



## mason_man (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a little more of the Whizzer model D kit. Way above my League.

Ray


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2013)

I was curious about why the model D was a "FAIL". There's plenty of written history on the Whizzer motor out there, and here's some now.
http://www.moped2.org/whizzer-bike.htm


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it just me or has there been a big uptick in Whizzer action out there recently?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2013)

...Ride one, and you'll buy one. I was hooked!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm with Brian. Been hooked for almost 50 years.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 16, 2013)

Note to self - ride a Whizzer some time.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 16, 2013)

heres a trick. Go get yourself an all original WZ. Now try to find a whizzer for it. Good Luck.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> heres a trick. Go get yourself an all original WZ. Now try to find a whizzer for it. Good Luck.




Sounds like you've been there...


----------



## Rambler (Jan 17, 2013)

*Pre War Whizzer thread for more information*

Here is a previous thread about pre-war Whizzers for more information...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...n-Prewar-26inch-build&highlight=whizzer+model


----------



## sloaphone (Jan 18, 2013)

Good Luck. Go get yourself an all original WZ. Now try to find a whizzer for it.thanks for your sharing


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 22, 2013)

*early whizzer*

NOS Whizzer kit on original Roadmaster Bike. Runs Great and the Nice thing is that it pedals like a regular Bicycle.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 22, 2013)

OOOH, Purty!!!


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow oldwhizzer! I didn't see this until tonight. Not too many of those around, and you certainly have yourself one shining example. Congratulations on your good fortune. Is this where your CABE name comes from?


----------



## T.J. Higgins (May 23, 2014)

I miss sitting with my old man drinking a dr pepper staring at that bike.  It is sure in good hands.


----------

